
Crypto traders lose thousands in 'flash crash' on $54B exchange - lnguyen
http://www.businessinsider.com/flash-crash-on-bitfinex-leaves-crypto-traders-angry-2017-12
======
saas_co_de

      An email from a Bitfinex support employee that was sent to 
      multiple users and seen by Business Insider puts it in
      blunter terms.
    
      "Trading is a 0-sum game," the email reads. "We cannot start
      compensating users who trade leveraged positions and see
      their position liquidated. If we would [sic], we would soon
      have every user that gets liquidated request a compensation
      and users would start to trade at maximum leverage all the time.
    

A totally reasonable and accurate response which raises the question of why
bitfinex paid off people in the exact same situation in the past.

